# menuhin plays tchaikovsky?



## camus (Jun 24, 2010)

can someone recommend a good recording of menuhin playing tchaikovsky's violin concerto in D? and also other pieces, i really like his playing. it sounds majestic and clear.
btw, since im a newbie, any website(i only know B&N and amazon) for purchasing classical music cd?

thx~~~~~


----------

